# ?

## Condor.lviv

-    ,    . (  )
 !       ,    . 
           . 
   - .

----------


## Tail

!     .      ...  .   ...   . -       ?

----------


## Condor.lviv

:) 
     -      
?

----------


## Odo

> :) 
>      -      
> ?

   .   .  , ,         , , ,  ,            .        ,        ,  쳺  .       ,       .               ( ,    ),   ,         ,          ,        .        ,          ,      ,   ,   ,          ,         .       ,     ,   ,        . 
  ,      -    ,  ,        .       ,     .

----------


## Uksus

,           ,         .
       ;)

----------


## Tail

> :) 
>      -      
> ?

      .         ,       .    2-3      .     ? ...   ,     .    ,        ,     ,     .  :
1-   -    ""
2-"    -  :))
3- " .       ,   :i-m_so_happy: 
4-     1100  .
5- ,   .

----------


## Tail

:
1-  ,    .
2-   .
3- (    .) .
4-"      1  ,   :heat: 
5--  1. "    .

----------


## Tail

:
1-       .
2- .
3-    
4-   .     -    .  ,   .

----------


## Lana

Tail      ,      ,            6  :)

----------


## Tail

> Tail      ,      ,            6  :)

    .   (   )    :on_the_quiet2:

----------


## Lana

-    -     ,  - ,    ???

----------


## admin

> -    -     ,  - ,    ???

    ,     ""   ""      " ".
http://poltavaforum.com/showpost.php?p=7261&postcount=1.
  "" -  .

----------


## admin

""  " ":

----------


## Lana

,   ,   ,  .   ,     ? ?  ?
    .

----------


## Lana

> ,     ""   ""      " ".
> http://poltavaforum.com/showpost.php?p=7261&postcount=1.
>   "" -  .

    , ,   ,  -,  i  :)

----------


## Odo

> ""  " ":

     "".

----------


## Odo

> 1-  ,    .

   , ...

----------


## Tail

> , ...

   ;) 
      ,        :yes4:   ,       ,      :dntknw:

----------


## Lana

,   ,    . :)

----------


## Tail

> ,   ,    . :)

  -  .        :russian:

----------


## Tail

:
1- 
2-   -     20 .   .,    .  .
3-"  .   ,          :)
4-     1   ,        .   ?   :)
5-  .

----------


## Odo

: 
"     ,         .
   , ,       .    ,           ,        ,       ...      -       ...     " http://ukrainian.hospitalityclub.org/indexukr.htm

----------


## BALU

- !!! !!!  -    ,  ( ).ĳ,     .    .     ( )  .              . .      . 10 .

----------


## Maya

ҳ     ! :)    ! :)    , " ! :) 
,    ,     !

----------


## Tail

> : 
> "     ,         . http://ukrainian.hospitalityclub.org/indexukr.htm

  :good:         .

----------

-  ..    ?

----------


## Tail

> -  ..    ?

            :)?         ?

----------


## Odo

> - !!! !!!  -    ,  ( ).

    . 

> ĳ,     .    .     ( )  .

   ,      . 

> . .      . 10 .

        ?  ()    ?

----------

